# Kenpo Schools Or Instructors In North Carolina



## WILKESBOROKENPO (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Everyone My Name Is Curtis Im Looking For A Kenpo School Or Instructor In North Carolina I Would Be Most Thankful For Any Help I Hope Everyone Is Doing Well

                                                          Curt


----------



## Rich_Hale (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a couple of schools listed on PacificKenpo.com - you can check these out at:

http://www.pacifickenpo.com/Schools/United-States/North-Carolina/NC-Schools.htm


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jan 26, 2008)

www.zachwhitson.com

Go here. Zack is based out of Charlotte.


----------



## brianhunter (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree....look up Mr. Whitson.

I am a bit biased though! But, see for yourself.


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont know if I would believe anything that Brian Hunter guy says.  He likes to hit people with sticks when they are not looking.  You can't trust anyone like that.

hahahahahaha

B


----------

